

Case-study: JAM with Chrome - How we made the audio rock - kinlan
http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/casestudies/jamwithchrome-audio/

======
roh26it
Do visit the discussion here: <https://github.com/h5bp/lazyweb-
requests/issues/82> (Its mentioned in the article, just giving it some extra
attention)

